# Jager Grip for Iron Mace



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*link*

so wheres the link and photos?


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

here's the website. He doesn't have the Mace listed but there's enough there for you to get the idea. I got the one for the compound. . 


http://www.jagerarchery.com/index.htm


----------

